# My guess is I missed it...



## JoeysVee (Oct 26, 2009)

After working all the study problems and sample exams I'm pretty good at guessing my score. When I took the sample exams I would guess my score before looking at the answers. I knew how many I had flat guessed on and went from there and I got real good at guessing my score.

I flat guessed on 4 problems in the morning and took an educated guess (ie. narrowed it down to 2 answers) on 3 and I'm sure I missed about 5 to 7 more. I felt real good after the morning....If I had to guess I would say I got a 28 in the morning.

The afternoon didn't go so well. I flat guessed on 6 but I'm sure I got at least 10 more wrong because it was so tough. And it was confusing....it was hard to tell what they were asking for so I would guess my afternoon score was about a 24.

That puts me at a 52 for the day. I do not think my score was below 50 and I do not think it was over 54....I would say 52!


----------



## benbo (Oct 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> That puts me at a 52 for the day. I do not think my score was below 50 and I do not think it was over 54....I would say 52!


THat was about my feeling after I took it and I passed. Better to be cautiously pessimistic and then pleasantly surprised. So good luck!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope you passed, Joey. Now the WAIT!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 26, 2009)

benbo said:


> THat was about my feeling after I took it and I passed. Better to be cautiously pessimistic and then pleasantly surprised.


I agree with benbo. i was so sure I failed I didn't even bother to unpack my materials or put away my study area. I passed. Best to expect failure and pass than the other way around.



Mary :) said:


> Now the WAIT!!!


And as Tom Petty once said, "The waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## maryannette (Oct 26, 2009)

Hardest part!


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 26, 2009)

One thing that messed me up in the afternoon was the lady telling the LS people their time was up.

I nailed the first 5-7 afternoon problems and was feeling really good. Then I ran into stretch of problems that I couldn't work right away so I skipped them and kept working the ones that I could get. Then before I knew it the lady got the microphone and said 15 minutes left, then 5, and so on. At the last minute I had to flat guess on 18 problems. I then put my pencil down and noticed everyone else still working....then I realized the group right behind me were LS examinees so she was talking about their time was up not ours. This was a complete mistake on my part.

Then I couldn't figure out which of the 18 I had just bubbled in without even reading the problem. So I started from the back of the afternoon exam and tried to work as many as I could. I was able to work several of the 18 and had to erase each of the ones I had guessed on. My confidence went from sky high to super low and dragging. I really think that mistake cost me about 30 minutes and a lot of confidence. Had I not made that mistake and had to do all the erasing and so forth I bet my score would have been at least a few points higher. Gosh that was such a bummer.

This was my mistake but they really should put the 2 groups in separate rooms or something. Surely, I’m not the only one that has ever made that mistake. That may be the difference in passing and failing.

:hung-037:


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 26, 2009)

This is all guessing and speculation but what else is there to do in the coming weeks, lol

I think the probability of my score falls in the orange area with 52 being most likely. I also think the probability of the cut score is in blue. And the probability of me passing is in the small overlapping area....lol!

:bawling:


----------



## benbo (Oct 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> This is all guessing and speculation but what else is there to do in the coming weeks, lol
> I think the probability of my score falls in the orange area with 52 being most likely. I also think the probability of the cut score is in blue. And the probability of me passing is in the small overlapping area....lol!
> 
> :bawling: View attachment 2917


I like how the probability that you scored anything over 54 abruptly falls to absolute zero. You'd think at least it would asymptotically approach that level.


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 26, 2009)

You are right...I missed that part.....hmmm that gives me more overlapping area! I like that...I'll redo it!


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> This is all guessing and speculation but what else is there to do in the coming weeks, lol
> I think the probability of my score falls in the orange area with 52 being most likely. I also think the probability of the cut score is in blue. And the probability of me passing is in the small overlapping area....lol!
> 
> :bawling: View attachment 2917


You should come up with something like the Indexed posts...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> One thing that messed me up in the afternoon was the lady telling the LS people their time was up.
> I nailed the first 5-7 afternoon problems and was feeling really good. Then I ran into stretch of problems that I couldn't work right away so I skipped them and kept working the ones that I could get. Then before I knew it the lady got the microphone and said 15 minutes left, then 5, and so on. At the last minute I had to flat guess on 18 problems. I then put my pencil down and noticed everyone else still working....then I realized the group right behind me were LS examinees so she was talking about their time was up not ours. This was a complete mistake on my part.
> 
> Then I couldn't figure out which of the 18 I had just bubbled in without even reading the problem. So I started from the back of the afternoon exam and tried to work as many as I could. I was able to work several of the 18 and had to erase each of the ones I had guessed on. My confidence went from sky high to super low and dragging. I really think that mistake cost me about 30 minutes and a lot of confidence. Had I not made that mistake and had to do all the erasing and so forth I bet my score would have been at least a few points higher. Gosh that was such a bummer.
> ...


damn dude that sucks! I was one of those LS people too - well, not specifically in your test group. . .- I had totally booked in my exam before they did the time warnings for the LS peeps so I wonder if it affected any of the PE test takers in my group. They _should_ separate the groups, although out of probably 60 test takers at my site, only 3 of us were writing the PS - not much reason to book separate rooms.

I kept close watch on my watch. . .thats the only thing I could offer - that does suck though, i'm sure it took its psychological toll


----------



## dastuff (Oct 26, 2009)

I love the graphical analysis.


----------



## goodal (Oct 27, 2009)

the best advice i can give you is after this week do your best to forget about it until christmas. I actually was able to do that in april. I didnt start thinking about the test again until June. It was quite nice to not worry about it for a while.


----------

